

Ask HN: Did Google buy Trello? - kylelibra

This is showing up in my google apps listing:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;uploads.hipchat.com&#x2F;62821&#x2F;434623&#x2F;CcO7r0gB7olrtif&#x2F;Screen%20Shot%202015-04-02%20at%2010.59.05%20AM.png
======
sp332
The top category is from Google and the bottom is from Marketplace.

~~~
kylelibra
Confusing UI, that makes sense I suppose. But why is the logo using Google's
colors?

~~~
VOYD
Or Microsoft's colors for that matter.

